# Kabel Tutorial Problem



## wertzui (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe versucht, ein Kabel mit diesem Tut zu erstellen:
http://www.phong.com/tutorials/wire/
Allerdings habe ich da bei Schritt 3 und 4 irgendwo n Problem, bzw. Fehler.
Bei mir wird das irgendwie nicht so, dass das ganze abgerundet wird.
Könte jemand vielleicht die Schritte etwas genauer erklären, wäre auch gut, wenns für n deutsches Ps wäre.

Danke
wertzui


----------



## holzoepfael (17. Februar 2005)

Also wenns Probleme gibt mit dem Gaussian Blur, das heisst soviel wie Grauscher Weichzeichner...


----------



## extracuriosity (17. Februar 2005)

Zunächst mal glaub ich, dass du den in Schritt 3 angezeigten Button nicht drücken darfst. Damit speicherst du nämlich nicht die Auswahl, sondern erstellst eine Ebenenmaske. Wenn du mit STRG auf die WIRE Ebene geklickt hast, wechsle in die Kanalpalette und klick dann unten den Button für neue Kanal erstellen an. Jetzt achte darauf, dass der neue Kanal auch selektiert ist (evtl. alle anderen Kanäle ausblenden den neuen einblenden und mit gedrückter STRG Taste daauf klicken). Jetzt weichzeichnen und wie im Tutorial beschrieben weitermachen.


----------



## wertzui (17. Februar 2005)

also mit dem weichzeichner hab ich keine probleme das zu übersetzen, aber irgendwie mach ich das mit dem neuen kanal (die buttons find ich irgendwie net, mach das übers menü) und dann wenn ich auf dem kanal arbeite ändert sich im bild nichts sichtbar.


----------



## extracuriosity (17. Februar 2005)

Wenn du den Kanal weichzeichnest, ändert sich in der Ebene in dr Tt nichts. Das geschieht erst, wenn du den Beleuchten Filter anwendest. Achte darauf, dass der Alpha Kanal als Reliefkanal angegeben ist.


----------

